# GT4 - 'Fastest Lap @ the Nurburgring' - Updated 13/05/05



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What better way to show off your GT skills, than by doing it on the ultimate track! 

The rules - As the ring is about driving skill than anything else, there aren't any rules! Just one 'free run' lap in whatever machine you want, any car, any power!

Post your times here. 

*CURRENT LEADER as @ 13/05/2005 19:22*
*Name:* JayGemson
*Time:* 5:39.363
*Car:* Nissan R92CP Race Car '92


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

For starters (only done three laps) :

2003 Brilliant Red S4 394bhp 8mins28secs (and about 5 big crashes!)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I've done a 7.39 in a Spec C Imprezza 

Mildly tuned and after around 4 laps


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

7:33.107 in a Mercedes 190E DTM (license test)

Alex


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

5th time out and i've just done a 7'25.542 in a 'Standard' 443bhp M3 GTR 'Race Car' '01. There was one BIG 'off' halfway through where i lost it being too greedy for speed! 

Click Here for the screenshot


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> 5th time out and i've just done a 7'25.542 in a 'Standard' 443bhp M3 GTR 'Race Car' '01. There was one BIG 'off' halfway through where i lost it being too greedy for speed!
> 
> Click Here for the screenshot


Is your tv outside Kev :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > 5th time out and i've just done a 7'25.542 in a 'Standard' 443bhp M3 GTR 'Race Car' '01. There was one BIG 'off' halfway through where i lost it being too greedy for speed!
> ...


LOL, no mate.  I live in a converted waterside flour mill. It's a listed building that was converted about 15 years ago. The exposed original brickwork is one of the features of the flats, it also has really high ceilings, open beams and huge windows.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

first run 10'06". should have read the manual was usng the handbrake. instead of the brake   
just bought the PS2 & played as most blokes do..

standard TT. next run much better using the brake..

well I'll keep trying.. :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've only tried it in the licence test so far and haven't got round it yet...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gonna have a bash with my 900+BHP Nismo 250Z thingy later today. The car handles like a dream so hoping for good things. :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Got a 7:46 in the Skyline (modded) but have to say its not the best handling car good in a straight line and the feels quite slippery at the best of time

Maybe we should start a drag strip thread (10.9pb :lol: ) Wheres Caney


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think you should all post your times in the Benz 190 for the A class licence test. That way we all know we're comparing like with like.

Did a 9.15 yesterday. 15 seconds over for Gold, but enough to get a silver.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can't afford any decent cars yet?

Forgot to transfer funds from GT3, how do I go back and do it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Can't afford any decent cars yet?
> 
> Forgot to transfer funds from GT3, how do I go back and do it?


I think you can do it from the 'home' bit and either options or status.

Just out of interest, where is everybody finding the track? I've not really explored thegame that much and the only time I've come across it is in the licence test - which by the way, Foraza's time of 7.33 is damn inmpressive.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Pretty sure its in the world circuits section


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Can't afford any decent cars yet?
> ...


Sorry should be clearer 

Merc 190 E (Road car) - Licence test = 9:08.102
Merc 190 E (DTM) - License test = 7:33.107

Alex


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

I seem to be getting on with the game ok winning loads of money points and cars but i can't get round the ring in time to win the final medal. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I managed an 8.05 last night in that Cadillac Cien. Getting better, but there's so much of hte track I don't know yet.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Sub 5 mins  (not me though!)

http://www.tdotaquaria.ca/gt4-best14.wmv


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Sub 5 mins  (not me though!)
> 
> http://www.tdotaquaria.ca/gt4-best14.wmv


Defo some sort of F1/Indy car. You can see the 'shadow' car sometimes and it has the exposed front wheels. Awesome drive never the less.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Fuck me, how does he do that and what car is he driving?!?!?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Does anyone else use a steering wheel and pedals? I'm just using the control pad, and can't get on with the analogue controls. Is it worth getting a steering wheel and pedals, if so which ones?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just talking to a guy at work (a printer) who's done numerous 24 hour events there (used to race Saloon cars) and has done the whole thing (including Grand Prix Circuit) in about 9:40.

In an E36 M3.

I was playing that clip and he recognised the course.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Sub 5 mins  (not me though!)
> ...


Maybe its me being jealous...but why doesn't his wheel movements match the cars steering? It seems slightly out on some corners.

Alex


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > NickP said:
> ...


Looks a bit iffy at the start, but as you get further into the lap you can see his movements are defo on that car. Check out the carousel for proof.

...... anyway, anybody care to beat my time so far? Then i can start modding the car and get back out onto the ring if you do! I love that track!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Kev, I've done a 7.22 on the S16 License test, so that was from a standing start too.....I didn't take a pic but am going to have another crack tonight as I think I'll go faster...if I do I'll be sure to capture it


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

The model is 'Formula Gran Turismo 04' whatever that is.

Alex


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > forzaf1 said:
> ...


I cracked a 7:20 when playing 2 player with Rob on Saturday, but becasue you do 2 laps it combines your times so i had no way of proving it aprat from wheeling Rob out on here!  I'm just gonna wait for somebody to beat my time then try and beat theirs etc etc, not keep on trying, otherwise ill never complete the game!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://images9.fotki.com/v163/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2041-vi.jpg

http://images6.fotki.com/v162/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2045-vi.jpg


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

NickP said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > forzaf1 said:
> ...


I got it down to 7:25 on S16 license test last night and after trying again about 3/4 of the way through the lap I was about 2seconds quicker until I ran wide and failed. So...will give it another shot tonight.

Alex


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

forzaf1 said:


> The model is 'Formula Gran Turismo 04' whatever that is.
> 
> Alex


I had a similar one in GT3 , absoulutely different league to any other car including sports prototypes, think its loosely based on Damon Hills '94 Williams.

Also found an easy way to make money ( sorry if its been posted already) Go to the special conditions hall select the 2nd easy race (Costa Amalfi i think) win both races and get Toyata dakar stylee car sell for 256 k go back the same race re-enter you will be asked to clear the race record do that and earn more cash


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.tdotaquaria.ca/gt4-best14.wmv

doesn't work anymore 

Did anyone make a copy they can post somewhere else?


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

That link works for me.

Alex


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok NickP is currently winning with a 6'43.517

Im gonna try to beat that tonight mate!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I tried to go round in an S2000 but the game won't let me on the track driving one of those, as apparently they aren't designed to be driven if there has been as much as a micron of water vapour in the air over the preceeding 12 years.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> I tried to go round in an S2000 but the game won't let me on the track driving one of those, as apparently they aren't designed to be driven if there has been as much as a micron of water vapour in the air over the preceeding 12 years.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

This link...

http://www.tdotaquaria.ca/gt4-best14.wmv

...probably works for you because you have the file cached on your machine - which is just what I'm after!!!

Search for the file on your hard disk


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

The link is on quite a few forums so I suspect it was withdrawn due to the interest it caused


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

The file is on my server. You can download it at http://www.theprancinghorse.info/gt4-best14.wmv

Alex


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://images6.fotki.com/v162/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2048-vi.jpg
http://images6.fotki.com/v161/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2049-vi.jpg

http://images9.fotki.com/v165/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2050-vi.jpg


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> http://images6.fotki.com/v162/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2048-vi.jpg
> http://images6.fotki.com/v161/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2049-vi.jpg
> 
> http://images9.fotki.com/v165/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2050-vi.jpg


Good skills sir! 

I just did a 6'40.20 with LOTS of crashes, so i reckon im starting to catch if i play my cards right. What time are you doing when you hit the very last bridge before the uphill chicane?


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks - you're a star

That guy looks like he's on rails 

It's worth watching the Hans Stuck video for some tips about driving lines - its been posted before but is well worth the 54Mb download...

http://gamelle71.free.fr/m3_gtr_nurburg ... ve.org.wmv

This other site also very interesting...

http://www.nurburgring.org.uk

...he's a real fanatic


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I followed you guys by trying the Opel DTM and got my lap time down to 6:19.

Picture will follow tonight.

Alex


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm using the Lister Storm & am down to a poor 7:23 - but no crashes - a bit wild in places!

How does the Lister compare with the Opel?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> I followed you guys by trying the Opel DTM and got my lap time down to 6:19.
> 
> Picture will follow tonight.
> 
> Alex


Sorry Alex I did this lap last night but didn't get round to posting it until now 

http://images9.fotki.com/v165/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2054-vi.jpg


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Crap. Back to the drawing board.

Alex


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://images9.fotki.com/v164/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2057-vi.jpg

http://images9.fotki.com/v164/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2058-vi.jpg


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

Nick - what a time!

What setting were you using & what tyres?
Did you use a wheel or control pad?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, I got a time under seven minutes.

Discovered a neat trick though - which I assume Nick and Kev already know.

Whichever car you choose, the tyres make the biggest difference to your time.

If you got to 'Free run' they don't degrade either. So you can spec your car with 'qualifying tyres' and they'll stay sticky all the way through the lap.

Got a 6.54 last night in a Nissan Fairlady (350Z) LM racing car. (Which I think I won for completing the first championship in the Japanese events).

With a bit of track knowledge, I reckon I can get that down.

The weird thing is on your second lap when you see the ghost of your best lap. Every time I go off the track and hit the barriers, the ghost car does too. :roll:


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

I assume the neat trick is skipping part of the track by going over the grass - It looks possible about 3rd of the way round - but the lap shouldn't count - or is there another legal neat trick!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

JamKart said:


> Nick - what a time!
> 
> What setting were you using & what tyres?
> Did you use a wheel or control pad?


Softest tyres and using the standard joypad 

http://images9.fotki.com/v164/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2059-vi.jpg
http://images6.fotki.com/v162/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2060-vi.jpg


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

JamKart said:


> I assume the neat trick is skipping part of the track by going over the grass - It looks possible about 3rd of the way round - but the lap shouldn't count - or is there another legal neat trick!!


Unlike Previous incarnations, going over the grass really really slows you down. There is one course you can do it on, but it's not the Nurburgring.


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm stumped then :? 
What's the trick?


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

NickP said:


> JamKart said:
> 
> 
> > Nick - what a time!
> ...


Your just rubbing it in now! 

I'll get your one day!

Alex


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

I think I know your trick :wink:

I'm down to 6:35 - with some mistakes thought


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

JamKart said:


> I think I know your trick :wink:
> 
> I'm down to 6:35 - with some mistakes thought


Did a 6.45 in the Opel Toruing car. What makes that so much better than my (better powered) 350Z is the braking potential.

Still making mistakes though.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Not got a PS2 but thinking of buying one now just to get GT4.

Anyone recommend where to buy from ?

Found a GT4 pack (console/game) from Amazon for Â£115.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Gameplay.com have an excellent service. Not sure on the price though.

Alex


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know it's a lot off the pace set on here, but I got a 7:52 in a 1.8T TT last night.

Admittedly, I spent all the money I could on it.

Did the same for the V6 TT and it wouldn't stay on the track.

Conclusive proof that the 225 is faster and better handling... :roll:


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

In the car magazine EVo they had a time to beat which was 5.25! In the Saleen I think??? Can't remeber, but whatever car you choose, you're gonna need to be good to get that kinda time!

I've managed 7.20 in M3 GTR so far, which I know is crap, so will try harder 

Good luck folks and drive safely


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Best of 06:33 in a CLK DTM car with more than a few offs :lol:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

5:57 with a NISMO Motul Pitwork Z.

Alex


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> 5:57 with a NISMO Motul Pitwork Z.
> 
> Alex


Ooooohhh, I'm going to have to start playing again 

Alex out of interest was that a 'won' car or did you buy it?

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Will you lot stop it :x

I can't even get round once in the Merc on the last Special License test


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

NickP said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5:57 with a NISMO Motul Pitwork Z.
> ...


I won it...can't remember how. Beginners possibly...it was over a week ago. Quite early on in the game though.

Alex


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wish i could find some time this weekend to get back on my PS2 for some GT4 action.

As a slight aside, i noticed more info on the Sony PSP which is due fairly soon & i've got on pre-order. The advertising photo showed GT4 on the screen, so i is very excited now. Will have to stop driving down south & take the train far more.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THat 5.57 is good.

I just mamaged a 6.23 in the Opel and thought I was doing well. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I know it's a lot off the pace set on here, but I got a 7:52 in a 1.8T TT last night.


Since it's meant to be within 2 secs of real world and this is no where near, I guess you're using a trick/cheat etc.

What's the trick? So far without tricks the quickest Audi roadcar lap I've recorded was an 8'08 in an S4.


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

The only tricks I found were in the _Quick Tune_ section :wink:

I'm down to 6:20 with the Opel DTM


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

Damm - can't we stick with the Opel DTM

I'm down to 6'11.691- beating NickP's time :x

http://img161.exs.cx/img161/6809/p331010517de.jpg

I haven't started playing the game yet - I just love the Nurburgring too much


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

6:18 in the Nissan Motul Z thingie.

That is some machine, especially when tuned up and lightened.

BTW what is the point in giving you degrees of power and degrees of weight saving? If you decide to modify it, is anyone going to do anything other than whack the power and max speed right up and the weight right down?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> 6:18 in the Nissan Motul Z thingie.
> 
> That is some machine, especially when tuned up and lightened.
> 
> BTW what is the point in giving you degrees of power and degrees of weight saving? If you decide to modify it, is anyone going to do anything other than whack the power and max speed right up and the weight right down?


I need to get this Nissan Motul thingy, can you remember where/how you won it Carl?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's a lot off the pace set on here, but I got a 7:52 in a 1.8T TT last night.
> ...


No triks or cheats Paul - other than it has about 380bhp and was lightened.

Now I've worked out how to use NOS, I might try that too.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> 5:57 with a NISMO Motul Pitwork Z.
> 
> Alex


Foz, GOOD time, but pictures needed as proof to get on the leaderboard. 

JamKart, you are currently in the lead.


----------



## JamKart (Mar 7, 2003)

Carlos said:


> 6:18 in the Nissan Motul Z thingie.
> 
> That is some machine, especially when tuned up and lightened.
> 
> BTW what is the point in giving you degrees of power and degrees of weight saving? If you decide to modify it, is anyone going to do anything other than whack the power and max speed right up and the weight right down?


Whacking the speed up just affects your gearing so it's not advisable as it'll affect your top speed. You want to be pulling max revs on the old pit straight - I hit 191 in the Opel. I'll let you work out you're own best settings 

I guess there's a few seconds to shave off a lap in the Opel - sub 6:10 should be possible but it has to be a perfect lap!!!

I dusted off a copy of Grand Prix Legends to see what their version of the Nurburgring looked like - it's not a patch on GT4 but the cars are great - I still can't drive 'em


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't get anywhere near these times. only tried it in the V6 TT tho. whats the best car to do it in?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

6.05
http://images6.fotki.com/v162/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2084-vi.jpg

http://images9.fotki.com/v166/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2085-vi.jpg


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

"Guide to successful pole fishing"  :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> "Guide to successful pole fishing"  :wink:


What are you angling at scoTTy?


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

5:54

http://theprancinghorse.info/pictures/misc_pics/gt1.JPG

http://theprancinghorse.info/pictures/misc_pics/gt2.JPG

Alex


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

6:04.307 in the Nissan

Wanted to mention the Logitech Pro thingie wheel (the Â£100 one although I got it for Â£85 delivered).

I have used wheels in the past and hated them, always had much better times with the standard joypad. Not anymore. This thing is fantastic and completely changes the gaming experience. Initially I was nowhere but after a few laps of practicing I noticed I was much smoother, you really can feel what the car is doing in a way that isn't possible with the joypad.

Anyway after a few evenings spent on El Kapitan I returned to the ring and immediately smashed my best time by 14 seconds!
And had much more fun doing so.

Buy it!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

5'52.1 

http://images7.fotki.com/v152/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2096-vi.jpg

http://images7.fotki.com/v152/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2097-vi.jpg


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

NickP said:


> 5'52.1
> 
> http://images7.fotki.com/v152/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2096-vi.jpg
> 
> http://images7.fotki.com/v152/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2097-vi.jpg


And only good enough for second place.... what were you racing against??


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I find having a ghost switched on is distracting, I prefer to just hammer it around without worrying about whether a ghost is in front or behind. TBH there are so many corners, time can be made up if you have a bad one. Its soul destroying to get 3/4 of the way around in front of the ghost, have a bad corner and sit there helplessly as it glides through you.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

5'51.3

http://images9.fotki.com/v169/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2098-vi.jpg
http://images9.fotki.com/v166/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2099-vi.jpg


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

5:52.6 last night so took over 1.4 secs off my time.

I know I can go faster though 

Alex


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Balls. I got a 6.05 yesterday and was sure that I would have the fastedst time. *

It was in the Mercedes Race car though. I can't get near that time in the Nissan.

Are you all on Arcade or in the game 'proper'?

*And I gave myself a migraine in the process and had to retire early to bed. :roll:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am doing my run in GT mode. Go to 'World Circuits' then select the Nurburgring and click on 'Free Run'.

Alex


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> I am doing my run in GT mode. Go to 'World Circuits' then select the Nurburgring and click on 'Free Run'.
> 
> Alex


Ditto 

I have been up to 5 seconds up on my 5'51 time but have thrown it away on the last 1/4 of the lap


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Its very difficult....I was on it for..about an hour last night and only managed 3 full laps with small mistakes.

Like Nick...its always towards the end where it seems to go wrong. I think its the pressure of trying to beat the time 

Alex


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NickP said:


> forzaf1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am doing my run in GT mode. Go to 'World Circuits' then select the Nurburgring and click on 'Free Run'.
> ...


I just wondered if there was any advantage in doing it in Arcade and that's where you were making up the time.

Does it work that once you've won a car in GT mode it appears in the Arcade mode? If so, then I thought "Oh, that's how they're getting the extra power etc"


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > forzaf1 said:
> ...


I'm not sure I haven't ever played it in Arcade mode yet!


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

There isn't a trick to it. It just takes...alot of practice and alot of resetting the lap if its not quite right. You might need to adjust the settings of the car and buy some new tyres.

Regards the Arcade mode, in this mode the car handles better but doesn't make a hugh amount of difference. You can't import a car to the Arcade mode as far as I am aware.

Alex


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well I'm still a novice but I've done it in around 22 mins, and part of it was going the wrong way around :roll:

A little practise, perhaps more than a little, I'll be up there with you boys 

Good fun though!

Jackie x


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

When you have done enough laps your remember all the corners and at what speed to take them. Start off by using a road car, get used to the corners and speed and the more you drive the track then the better car you can use.

Look forward to having to beat your time Jackie 

Alex


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Oh, that's how they're getting the extra power etc"


Kell, have you done any oil changes on your car?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not this time around, but I know it does make a difference from playing the previous incarnations.

I know that the the problem is slowing down too much for some corners and not enough for others and also that some cars go too fast.

The Mercedes race car that I have has 700+ bhp and NOS so it's quick on the straights and with 'qualifying' tyres and full downforce its as sticky as it's going to be on the corners, but I think I just brake too hard on some as I have road left when I come out of them.

I do know most of the track now (or so I think). :roll:


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

5:49.6 last night. I will get a picture taken this afternoon.

http://theprancinghorse.info/pictures/misc_pics/gt1.jpg

Alex


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well i'm still ploughing through the game (when i get a minute) so have not had time to play hard at the Ring, but best i've managed so far was 7.18 in a 1980's Merc 2.3-16 Touring Car i think (could have been a 2.5 though). Did mod the car a little & she handled very well.

Will try more when i get chance.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm absoulutely rubbish got a 6:08 in an R8 with Qualifying tyres, big turbo and laughing gas, the bumps on the track send you airbourne and the tiniest bit of grass ruins the lap think i need to learn the track layout better


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

forzaf1 said:


> 5:49.6 last night. I will get a picture taken this afternoon.
> 
> http://theprancinghorse.info/pictures/misc_pics/gt1.jpg
> 
> Alex


I've got a bit to go yet  ... but I did follow your recommendation for a wheel - fabulous, and so much easier :lol:

Reduced my 22 min + time to around 11 mins. Probably helped that I went round the track the right way round 

Any awards for the most improved novice? 

Jackie x


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

5.43 

http://images9.fotki.com/v167/photos/2/229065/1944735/IMG_2138-vi.jpg


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My heart sank when I saw that time...but then I noticed you changed cars which gives me hope 

Alex


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

damn.... must try harder :?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

what is the best car to do this in anyway?

how do you get those time in the 450bhp opel??? seems crazy


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Just done it in 5:39.363 in a Nissan R92CP Race Car '92 










Also tried it in the Formula1 replica but the track's too bumpy and I can't see anywhere to buy tires for it so you're stuck with racing medium's. Best I think was 6:07 :?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for updating kmpowell, now where's the challengers? :lol:


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Thanks for updating kmpowell, now where's the challengers? :lol:


Who, you mean me? 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

andrew.p said:


> Who, you mean me? 8)


I reckon Andrew's found a shortcut across the fields. :lol: :wink:


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll take that as a complement


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Does B-spec count then?


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

vernan said:


> Does B-spec count then?


And I suppose I photoshopped the image as well, right? Or maybe it was witchcraft? :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hadn't spotted the B-spec mode there.

Null and void.


----------



## andrew.p (Jun 16, 2004)

Kell said:


> Hadn't spotted the B-spec mode there.
> 
> Null and void.


:lol:

Here's another one for you to disbelieve:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice times andrew 8)

Looks like I gotta get myself an R8 :wink:


----------

